# micro SD Card problem



## Pratik Pawar (Dec 5, 2015)

guys, my friend has a micro SD card of 8 gb in her 3 yr old samsung, android 4.0.4
brand is some "HOPE"
but the phone doesnt detect it. on my PC (win 7) its seen just as a blank drive. no filesystem, not even RAW
I cant open it, asks for formatting, but even after waiting for 2 hours, quick formatting doesnt get completed.
I tried Recuva, but it cant detect it, I plugged it in Ubuntu 14.04, but it too cant detect it.
I also tried TestDisk 6.13 but no improvement.
Basically we dont want back the SD card, she wana buy new.. but desperately want to save all data trapped in it.
please suggest in details.. how? thnx


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2015)

I think the data are all lost and there's not much you can do unless you send it to some professional data recovery agency.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2015)

Even after you tried the card in Ubuntu and testdisk, if it still can't recover it.. then I am afraid you lost all chance. From the looks of it, it seems a hardware failure.

The version "4.0.4" and "Hope" were little ironical though.


----------



## jollym124 (Dec 16, 2015)

try using free SD card recovery software's or go for professional data recovery services. SD cards have a limited live period and also are fragile hence, it is advisable to take regular back up. 

 So that in case of SD card or any other media device failure data can be recovered. If I may suggest try Stellar Data Recovery Services for SD card recovery.


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 7, 2016)

I think that sd card lost all your data.. So its better to buy new one and now make sure to get backup of all your data...


----------

